# Smoking Rabbits First Time



## noble captain (Aug 22, 2017)

20170714_114153.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017






Well i still consider myself to be a rookie at the whole smoking meats but im all ways willing to try something new. I raise New Zealand White Rabbits and my husband all ways fries them or has me do a roux and stew them so i thought why not try something new. 

So i found a recipe form Man Fire Food where the guy rotisseries the rabbit over an open flame. I brined them in white Miso and parsley rosemary and shaved garlic for two days (injected) . i heated it all together and cooled it for this part.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 22, 2017)

20170714_113954.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017


















20170714_114020.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017


















20170714_114050.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017






So then i stuffed them with garlic , rosemary, basil,salt , pepper and sewed them up with cooking string ( i suggest a second hand for this). then i put them on the skewer from the rotisserie. Again i did this on my own it would have been a lot easier with help to hold them.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 22, 2017)

20170716_114158.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017


















20170716_124147.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017






This is what the start looked like


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 22, 2017)

NC , Looks very good , how did the bunnies come out??


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

Great. We loved them. I thought that the spices on the stick to bast them was more for show but it wasn't.  It really  did make difference in flavor.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice! I missed this last week. 
Points 
:points1:
 I also missed seeing where the bb's went in. You didn't get these hunting did you? [emoji]128556[/emoji] lol Nice looking meal.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

Well I did the rabbits for my husband s fantasy football draft party , everyone loved them. But I haven't been able to load pictures.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Noble Captain said:


> Well I did the rabbits for my husband s fantasy football draft party , everyone loved them. But I haven't been able to load pictures.


I never see rabbit here much. Once and a while frozen .


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

I raise mine New Zealand whites.  And quail, pheasants, chickens and turkey. We had ducks to but we ate them because they kept getting in my pool.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh.... I see.. nice!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 28, 2017)

I missed this post first time around.

I'm thinking those rabbits would have been great.  Nice flavor profile.

What temp and wood did you use and to what IT??

I generally just cook rabbit on a spit over an open fire.

Sure would have liked to have seen more pics.  Keep trying.

Gary


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

Well the first 2 in the top I did at 200 to 250 in the smoker then on the rotisserie I only put them in the smoker for like 30min for flavor the rest of the 2hours and 30 min was on the pit. Oak


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

This time I just did them on the rotisserie same time and temperature,  but I did 4 rabbits so I had to finish them off on the pit because they were to big lol 46inch gill. I have a small ss pipe that I put oak in for smoke in the pit.to.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

20170827_124953.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 28, 2017






Here is the rabbits from Sunday. everyone loved them.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

20170827_133518.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 28, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice  Q-view


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice job. Love the bunny!


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks guy's


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

20170827_100037.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 28, 2017





we also smoked a brisket,  smoked some ham we cured in the fridge 12 days, and 3 drunken chicken. And Louisiana red beans of course.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

20170827_100047.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 28, 2017





 we did ribs to .


----------



## noble captain (Aug 22, 2017)

20170714_114153.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017






Well i still consider myself to be a rookie at the whole smoking meats but im all ways willing to try something new. I raise New Zealand White Rabbits and my husband all ways fries them or has me do a roux and stew them so i thought why not try something new. 

So i found a recipe form Man Fire Food where the guy rotisseries the rabbit over an open flame. I brined them in white Miso and parsley rosemary and shaved garlic for two days (injected) . i heated it all together and cooled it for this part.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 22, 2017)

20170714_113954.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017


















20170714_114020.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017


















20170714_114050.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017






So then i stuffed them with garlic , rosemary, basil,salt , pepper and sewed them up with cooking string ( i suggest a second hand for this). then i put them on the skewer from the rotisserie. Again i did this on my own it would have been a lot easier with help to hold them.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 22, 2017)

20170716_114158.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017


















20170716_124147.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 22, 2017






This is what the start looked like


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 22, 2017)

NC , Looks very good , how did the bunnies come out??


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

Great. We loved them. I thought that the spices on the stick to bast them was more for show but it wasn't.  It really  did make difference in flavor.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice! I missed this last week. 
Points 
:points1:
 I also missed seeing where the bb's went in. You didn't get these hunting did you? [emoji]128556[/emoji] lol Nice looking meal.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

Well I did the rabbits for my husband s fantasy football draft party , everyone loved them. But I haven't been able to load pictures.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Noble Captain said:


> Well I did the rabbits for my husband s fantasy football draft party , everyone loved them. But I haven't been able to load pictures.


I never see rabbit here much. Once and a while frozen .


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

I raise mine New Zealand whites.  And quail, pheasants, chickens and turkey. We had ducks to but we ate them because they kept getting in my pool.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh.... I see.. nice!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 28, 2017)

I missed this post first time around.

I'm thinking those rabbits would have been great.  Nice flavor profile.

What temp and wood did you use and to what IT??

I generally just cook rabbit on a spit over an open fire.

Sure would have liked to have seen more pics.  Keep trying.

Gary


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

Well the first 2 in the top I did at 200 to 250 in the smoker then on the rotisserie I only put them in the smoker for like 30min for flavor the rest of the 2hours and 30 min was on the pit. Oak


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

This time I just did them on the rotisserie same time and temperature,  but I did 4 rabbits so I had to finish them off on the pit because they were to big lol 46inch gill. I have a small ss pipe that I put oak in for smoke in the pit.to.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

20170827_124953.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 28, 2017






Here is the rabbits from Sunday. everyone loved them.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

20170827_133518.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 28, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice  Q-view


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice job. Love the bunny!


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks guy's


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

20170827_100037.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 28, 2017





we also smoked a brisket,  smoked some ham we cured in the fridge 12 days, and 3 drunken chicken. And Louisiana red beans of course.


----------



## noble captain (Aug 28, 2017)

20170827_100047.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Aug 28, 2017





 we did ribs to .


----------

